# please id this plant..



## woshixiaozhu (Nov 4, 2014)

Please forgive me if I am posting a stupid question. I just bought this plant at a local fish store to use it in my fish tank. The store labeled it as "hornwort" but I believe this is by mistake. Would anyone recognize this plant and kindly tell me the name of it? Thank you very much


----------



## woshixiaozhu (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry the pic is rotated.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Alternanthera ficoidea_, a non-aquatic.


----------



## woshixiaozhu (Nov 4, 2014)

It looks so Thanks a lot for the information...


----------

